# Orient Owners' Club



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Surprised no-one has started this yet, so here goes with my two Makos...


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

My two current Orients, two Symphonys in steel and rose gold. Have owned others before


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Some of the best value watches around!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

AVO said:


> Some of the best value watches around!


 I think that is a fair statement, great watches, great value & some of the vintage also are very good buys. I had a lovely vintage World-Time & a King Diver, that I let go & regret doing so. Seem the right thing at the time....

Will try & dig some pics out later.

Cheers Martin


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i cant find a photo of my mako xl on its own so here it is partnered with my divemaster


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

I missed that someone started this!

*OrientStar 'Revolver' 200m AirDiver (2009 JDM Model)*


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Proud member No 2457


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Some of mine.....


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Orient is fast becoming my favourite watch brand, got another new one incoming.

Here is some of those I already have.


















I also have this with a MOP dial.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This one arrived just a few hours ago so I can join the club  It's a nice watch but I'm not sure it's a keeper so I'm not sure how long I'll remain a member of this club. I've had plenty of other Orients though & agree that they are (on the whole) great watches & excellent value for money - I like the revolver diver pictured above very much :thumbsup:


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

My first auto was an Orient Mako, long since sold. I now have these two




__
https://flic.kr/p/wRQ9Vv


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Another new one for me...


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

These are excellent value for money watches and I love the style of the dress watches (I'm not a big diver fan)


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Another one scored off the bay, however this one has had a previous life, the inner bezel no longer rotates and it has had a replacement crown at some point.. Still a nice dated piece though


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I've got a couple of Bambino's and an anniversary diver. Great watches and great value...



















Oh, and a Mako II


----------



## sewingman (Nov 7, 2015)

My one and only...... :sadwalk: .......Bob


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

sewingman said:


> My one and only...... :sadwalk: .......Bob


 Looks like the love child of a Sieko/Steinhart night of passion.... I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Snap !

Got one of those for my holiday. Wasn't at all happy with the seller (an online seller who doesn't answer e-mails !!), but love the watch.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

My only so far, but am a huge fan of quality with one exception, the bracelet. At the ends the links connected to the end links are too tight for fitment and squeak like crazy. Lol

Still, nice piece, Sapphire crystal and ISO diver rated, the M Force Bravo...


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

I have 2 Orients, which I bought since being on this forum and being intrigued by the make that I had previously never heard of.

The first one I bought was an Orient Ray Mk II in blue. Now believe it or not this watch is under armed guard still by the Mrs until my birthday next month.

Now getting very impatient, I felt the use of some man maths was in order, and 3 weeks ago or so I bought an Orient Flight with the green dial, which has been keeping amazing time- I have not had to adjust it at all, so it must be keeping time to a few seconds a day.

Any how, here they are, sneeky pics of the Ray II when I opened the box and resized the bracelet:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh dear, oh dear...

You'll soon find yourself addicted to them, spectacular quality and finish for not much money.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I somehow missed this thread :huh:

Anyway, here`s my Orient collection...

*3 Star, cal.48320 17 Jewels, circa 1980s.*









*M-Force CEX4001DO cal. 46G41 21 Jewels.*

[IMG alt="60604785_OrientCEX4001DOcal.46G4121Jewels.thumb.jpg.84b9335248119a72087152a5bbf6b3df.jpg" data-ratio="71.75"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2018_12/60604785_OrientCEX4001DOcal.46G4121Jewels.thumb.jpg.84b9335248119a72087152a5bbf6b3df.jpg[/IMG]



*M-Force CEX04001MO, cal.46G41 21 Jewels*

[IMG alt="20461075_OrientM-ForceCEX04001MOcal.46G4121Jewels1.thumb.jpg.3ba35a78c6c151a711927d58c0b97519.jpg" data-ratio="68.00"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2018_12/20461075_OrientM-ForceCEX04001MOcal.46G4121Jewels1.thumb.jpg.3ba35a78c6c151a711927d58c0b97519.jpg[/IMG]

* CEM65006D EM85CS 21 Jewels*









* CER1A002W0 cal.46D 21 Jewels*









*CER1A001B0 cal.46D 21 Jewels*









* CEM58001B, cal. 469 21 jewels.*









(photos not to same scale)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m presuming these are also eligible for inclusion to the thread...

*ORIENT STAR, WZ0311PF, cal.597 21 Jewels*









*Orient Star, YFR00001B0, cal. 46S 23 jewels.*


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

Finally got my hands on my Orient Ray 2 for my birthday and it has been on my wrist every day since.

The blue dial is mesmerising and it feels solidly built. It is keeping excellent time at the moment.

Overall I am very impressed. here are some pics:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Haven't got a Ray 2.... yet!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Put mine on again for a comparison, yours has longer (better looking) hands.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Here's my Mako XL (also called a "Deep"). Great watch but up for sale though as I really want to go back to a Seiko 007.


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

My Ray Raven II. Awesome build quality for the price. The value for money is just off the scale. I'm looking to get a blue Mako II and an Orient Star next.


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

Pete wilding said:


> A very nice pair of watches,like the textured/carbon effect on the dial


 Thanks Pete. :thumbsup:

Apart from being on the lookout for an all black watch, I was initially drawn to the leather strap being shaped to the case. Not until I saw a few YouTube videos that I noticed the carbon weave on the dial, nice touch. It's very comfy on the wrist too.


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

My Orient Star - very nicely finished, with a quality bracelet. I love the power reserve dial.


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

Orient Mako II blue on Ray II bracelet. I like the dial of the Mako but I prefer the bracelet that comes with the Ray - yes it's a little bit blingy but I think it better suits what I regard as a dress diver. There's a dealer in Germany that supplies the bracelet separately.


----------



## Chris 37 (Jun 24, 2017)

I get to join this owners club after receiving this Orient Mako II for Christmas. This is my first auto and am very pleased and impressed with it.


----------



## HayWayne (Sep 13, 2017)

My first - a bargain purchase from ebay with a view to 'fixing up'.

Currently stumped on why the day (9 o'clock) won't change (date does, using the push button).

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdn0DSJjXxM/?taken-by=haywayne


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Usually the pushbutton changed the day and the date is changed by the crown, perhaps yours is the opposite way around. Does the crown have 2 positions? If so one will be for day and one will be for time.


----------



## HayWayne (Sep 13, 2017)

Biker said:


> Usually the pushbutton changed the day and the date is changed by the crown, perhaps yours is the opposite way around. Does the crown have 2 positions? If so one will be for day and one will be for time.


 It appears to, but the day still stays the same. That said, even now when I pull the crown right out to adjust tye hands, the second hand keeps moving, so I think I've made it worse...


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

No, it's a non-hacking movement, some are some aren't it is not an issue.

Hacking = the seconds hand stops when the crown is pulled out.

Non-hacking = the seconds hand keeps going. Also when you apply a little reverse pressure the seconds hand goes in reverse, wouldn't recommend doing this for long though..


----------



## fattner (Jan 25, 2018)

just bought my first orient watch "mako XL cant wait !!!


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

I think everyone must have seen my Orient now but just discovered these members threads:










Orient Sea King. Not sure whether 70's or 80's. My second favourite watch.


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

My first Orient turned up yesterday. Absolutely astonished at how much watch you get for just over £100. I have a feeling this will be the first of many!! :laugh:


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

My Orients have disappeared from the thread? 

Putting them back up..

Mako XL x2

















Nami


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Just arrived this week but now on leather


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

BobJ said:


> My Orients have disappeared from the thread?
> 
> Putting them back up..
> 
> ...


 I love that green bezel and white face. Looks so cool :wub:


----------



## Decker (Aug 22, 2018)

Finally bagged a black Mako USA 1 to complete the set. It`s taken me a year to track one down but I got there in the end :biggrin:

FEM6500HD9 . FEM6500GW9 FEM6500FB9


----------



## aball28 (Aug 27, 2018)

Arrived this week .









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

These are my Orient's, just four at the moment, but great watches and want to add more in the future, Ray II, Esteem and Polaris are on the my wish list.


----------



## suzublu (Nov 16, 2018)

My Mako 11


----------



## M1llster (Dec 28, 2018)

My very 1st Orient Bambino #FAC00005W0


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

My orient collection is growing. oops: :laugh:

Couple more I've added over the last few weeks.

Orient Chronograph Quartz FTVAA002W0



Orient Sun and Moon Gen 1 Automatic FET0P001W0 (cal. 46B46)


----------



## HogWatch (Nov 9, 2018)

Beautiful watches. I will be looking for a an Orient Star dress watch next, white/cream face with the blued hands. But in the meantime, here is a snap of my newly acquired Pepsi Mako II. I'm just a sucker for blue sunburst dials.

IMG_6764 by Hog, on Flickr


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Up to seven Orient's now, and a Ray II coming soon. oops: :laugh:

Here's the latest one. Orient with Power Reserve FFDAH004Y (Cal.46N40)


----------



## HogWatch (Nov 9, 2018)

@Graham60 Orient really do justice to the dials. So much fine detail.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

HogWatch said:


> @Graham60 Orient really do justice to the dials. So much fine detail.


 Yes agree with you, plus even their plain dials come to life with the way the light catches them, like in your photo of the Mako II. I'm a bit like yourself, love a good blue dial but with a brown/tan strap.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Ray II has arrived and now in the collection.


----------



## Wowbagger (Oct 21, 2018)

> Hello!
> 
> The Orient watch I bought, and to which this email refers, seems to have developed a fault. Whereas the watch has gained a little ever since it arrived, yesterday it gained over 12 minutes. Today, I wore it rather less. Initially it seemed to be keeping good time, but then over the space of 2 or 3 hours gained another 4 or 5 minutes. It seems to me that when I have ben wearing it for some time, and presumably is close to being fully wound, it gains an unacceptable amount.
> 
> ...





> Thank you for shopping with us.
> 
> Please attempt the following and let us know if it worked?
> 
> ...





> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I tried your suggested remedy and for a day or so, it seemed to work. However, I noticed this morning that the watch seemed to have begun gaining gain. I set to to about 1 minute slow around 9am today, but now it is 6 minutes fast. Yesterday it gained scarcely 1 minute all day. This gives the impression that your suggestion of the mainspring catching on something is correct, but that the watch has to would to a particular level before the fault become apparent, and also that it does not happen consistently. I have taken the watch off and I'm allowing it to run down for a few hours to see what happens now.
> 
> ...





> Thank you for writing to us. We apologize for the inconvenience caused.
> 
> We would like to inform you that the 30 Days return/exchange policy
> has been expired now.
> ...


 And of course there is no UK office for Orient.

Caveat emptor and all that.

The above correspondence was with Creation Watches.


----------



## Kilrymont (May 19, 2012)

That's a bit unfortunate, but seemingly true enough re Orient's status in the UK. My Ray2 also accelerated a bit but to nowhere near the extent you detailed. There's a very helpful watch servicer not 30 miles from my home, maybe 25 miles north of Edinburgh who's regulated other watches for me so I put it him for adjustment. After that, it's been a model of accuracy - by mechanical standards anyway, having become the closest to zero drift in my little set of mechanicals that's all-Seiko apart from thjs one.

If you like I could PM his details to you, if you prefer to pursue that sort of option..

I'm inclined to buy things in general from Amazon UK purely because faulty Prime items are all returnable for up to a year following sale with no messing around. The downside is with Seikos you lose the Seiko warranty, since Amazon isn't an approved Seiko dealer; so I guess their stock may be from the grey market.


----------



## Wowbagger (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks. I will probably take it to one of my local bods in a couple of weeks. Off to Spain next week.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Updating my Orient collection with number 9 & 10.  :laugh:

Orient Symphony FER2700CW0 (Cal-48743)



Orient Star Classic Power Reserve SAF02001S0 (Cal 40N52)


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

You just can't have too many Orients


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Biker said:


> You just can't have too many Orients


 Exactly. :thumbsup:

Now number 11.  :laugh:

Orient "Kasamu" RA-AA0004E19B (Cal: F6922)


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Graham60 said:


> Now number 11.  :laugh:


 I only have 2 so far, but on the lookout for others. I do like your Symphony, but I don't think it would suit me. Been looking at Rays. The Kamasu looks interesting too.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

spinynorman said:


> I only have 2 so far, but on the lookout for others. I do like your Symphony, but I don't think it would suit me. Been looking at Rays. The Kamasu looks interesting too.


 Two beautiful looking watches, love your choice of straps too, especially the blue one. :thumbsup:

The Symphony I picked up on ebay for £60, it had only been worn once, so was in great condition, just like new. It's doesn't have hand winding or hacking but I still like it.

The Ray and Kamasu (correct spelling this time oops: :laugh: , don't know why i didn't notice that i before) are similar feel to them on the wrist and same movement, just dial and colour options are different and a slight different look on the bracelet, looks more like the bracelet on the Mako but with an extra micro adjustment hole (4 as apposed to 3 on the Mako and ray).


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Graham60 said:


> The Ray and Kamasu (correct spelling this time oops: :laugh: , don't know why i didn't notice that i before)


 I didn't notice either, totally accidental that I got it right myself.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

another one to the collection. :laugh:

ORIENT Neo 70's Horizon Solar Chronograph WV0021TY Cal: Seiko V172


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Orient NEO 70's PANDA Solar Chrono WV0041TX Cal: Seiko V175


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

4th Orient for me. 3rd Mako XL FEM75005R9


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Currently have three, have repeatedly looked at getting a blue or green dial Bambino but have yet to take the plunge.


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Ok I took the plunge and got another Bambino


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Nick67+1 said:


> Ok I took the plunge and got another Bambino


 REALLY tempted with that one myself, that rather luscious dark green and gold. Superb!


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Biker said:


> REALLY tempted with that one myself, that rather luscious dark green and gold. Superb!


 I love the green dial. I nearly went for the blue version but it was £50 more on Amazon.

I have a strange thing about gold, rose gold and brass etc. When I look online it never does it for me, this is only my second gold coloured watch . When I actually put one on my wrist they quite suit me. I don't know maybe it's because my dad always seemed to wear gold I view it as a bit of an old mans thing (I know I'm in my 50's) or a lot of the non dress watches I like just don't come in gold.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I only bought my first yellow gold watch this year, in January, and I love it! I have lots of rose gold as I am very fond of that colour, I really should put some of my new purchases up, I haven't posted a new purchase for a while.

Back on topic though, I am still verrrrrry tempted to replicate your purchase. The more I look, the deeper into temptation I get....


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Graham60 said:


> Up to seven Orient's now, and a Ray II coming soon. oops: :laugh:
> 
> Here's the latest one. Orient with Power Reserve FFDAH004Y (Cal.46N40)


 how on earth did I ever miss this piece of utter beauty!


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Biker said:


> how on earth did I ever miss this piece of utter beauty!


 Really is a nice watch, looks great in the sunlight, also comes in a black dial. Only minor negative I would have is that it doesn't have hand winding and hacking, but other than that really happy and only cost me £109.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I really shouldn't ask this... but... where from?


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

It was from a Spanish seller 'perfuwatch' on Chrono24.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh dear, my fingers are walking already......


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I won this Mako 2 off fleabay for a smidgeon over £80, Boxed and with original bracelet and Special delivery! Wanted a blue one originally but then remembered that black was my fave dial colour!










I'm really fancying a Bambino- There's one in the sales corner but i've bought so many watches over the last few months that i'm trying to excercise some restraint!!- Dunno how i'll fare! :scared:

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I have the blue one but I do like the black with the black case. Nice.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I dropped on a Gold plated Bambino on the sales corner in here! It was everything I wanted in a dress watch! (Thanks Rob!)

















John :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah, I swung by that one a couple of times too.

Crackin' watch.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Biker said:


> Yeah, I swung by that one a couple of times too.
> 
> Crackin' watch.


 I was going to buy it the first time it was advertised but bank transfer was payment method, I'd not been able to get on online banking in more than a year as they kept sending a text with a code to the wrong phone number, They finally sorted it in time to buy it the second time round!!

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Mulligano (Jun 18, 2013)

My first Orient arrived yesterday - the Mako II - and I'm very impressed so far. I'm hoping to take it for a swim soon to see how it does. I had read less than flattering reviews about the strap, but I think it's decent.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

I've been after a Mako ll, in fact I have an eye on one at the moment. I have two Orient at present, and the quality and finish is excellent.

I got a new Kamasu about 4 months ago, and this Ray (second hand). To be honest I prefer the Ray. I agree the bracelet is spot on.

Have you checked the luminescence yet, it's outstanding.


----------



## Mulligano (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice watch. The Kamasu is the one with sapphire crystal isn't it? Looks solid.

I've checked the lume. It's very decent.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes, It has a sapphire crystal. I've managed to get the Mako, when I take delivery I'll post a picture. Same as your model I think.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Recent addition. Mako II.


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

Re- uploading theses.

Trio of Mako XL's










Nami


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

My Red Kamasu



I have a Defender 2 en route with DHL from Creation/City Watches in Singapore.


----------



## Kilrymont (May 19, 2012)

Nick67+1 said:


> Ok I took the plunge and got another Bambino


 That's approaching (Orient) beauty perfection...


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Defender 2


----------



## javierandre80 (Jan 7, 2021)

Graham60 said:


> It was from a Spanish seller 'perfuwatch' on Chrono24.


 do you recommend them? I am looking at getting a Kamasu from them


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

YES!! One of my favourites, brilliant value for money and excellent build quality.

You'll not be disappointed I have 7 or 8 of them.

Oh... Wait are you asking about the seller or the watch?


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

javierandre80 said:


> do you recommend them? I am looking at getting a Kamasu from them


 Yes would recommend, transaction went ok, and the price was good, but not sure how prices will work now we are out of EU, ie if there is extra when coming through customs.


----------



## Rewqap (Feb 7, 2021)

I picked up my first mechanical watch recently and decided to go for the Orient RA-AC0E02S10B (I've seen this called the Maestro in some places). Really nice watch and I'm enjoying wearing it so far. Definitely a special thing to wear a mechanical watch! I'm actually going to pick up a leather strap for this at some point in the near future as I prefer them over a bracelet strap.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Rewqap said:


> I picked up my first mechanical watch recently and decided to go for the Orient RA-AC0E02S10B (I've seen this called the Maestro in some places). Really nice watch and I'm enjoying wearing it so far. Definitely a special thing to wear a mechanical watch! I'm actually going to pick up a leather strap for this at some point in the near future as I prefer them over a bracelet strap.


 I love Orient watches, are they black markers and hands or is it a trick of the light?

Nice elegant watch that.


----------



## Rewqap (Feb 7, 2021)

Biker said:


> I love Orient watches, are they black markers and hands or is it a trick of the light?
> 
> Nice elegant watch that.


 Yeah it's nice! The markers and hands are in fact blue but they do indeed look black in certain lighting. Good alternative to a Bambino for an entry level automatic.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Rewqap said:


> Yeah it's nice! The markers and hands are in fact blue but they do indeed look black in certain lighting. Good alternative to a Bambino for an entry level automatic.


 Oooh Blue's even better :thumbsup:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Mako II


----------

